# PCI Simple communications controller and PCI Serial Port



## sowrirajan123 (Oct 26, 2009)

Windows 7 64-bit does not recognize these two.
I need to have a driver for the controller as well as serial port. 
Any help!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Make and model of computer?

Have you tried right clicking on the device, properties, while connected to the internet and choose update driver?


----------



## sowrirajan123 (Oct 26, 2009)

Somehow I got this solved by accessing the C: drive. This problem has since been sorted out.


----------

